# Buddy System



## ccheese (Sep 18, 2010)

Back in 2008 I suggested to the [then] Mod Corps and to the forum members about setting up a
Buddy System. A number of the members implimented it, and because we have a lot of new members, I thought I'd bring it up again.

A lot of you guys and gals have really made some lasting friendships on the forum. But, what happens if one of you are in an accident, or fall extremely ill. Who would tell the members of the forum ?

So, as I suggested then, pick a couple of members, from your own country, and swap phone numbers, email addresses, street addresses, and make sure some member of your family has access to those numbers should something happen to you. 

* Do this by PM, because we don't want this info published on the forum pages.*

I have swapped numbers with guys in the states, an Aussie, a Pole and a couple in the UK, and my wife knows where these numbers are kept. 

If anyone needs a buddy, I am available !!

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2010)

Good reminder Charles. And it works, or we wouldn't know what's happened about Jan. fortunately, it's just a temporary loss of internet facilities.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 18, 2010)

Excellent I will see what I can do.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 19, 2010)

Good idea. I've been in contact with Chook who is just a few kilometers from me.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 19, 2010)

Anybody on the East Coast here, I'll be glad to exchange info. TO, Charles and B-17engineer are on my list - it works!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 21, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Good reminder Charles. And it works, or we wouldn't know what's happened about Jan. fortunately, it's just a temporary loss of internet facilities.



What's the matter with Jan?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2010)

He's fine Marcel. He hadn't been on the forum for over a week, which is unusual. But, after sending and receiving numerous text messages to each other, it transpired he is having Internet problems, and is waiting for a new provider to install.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 22, 2010)

Airframes said:


> He's fine Marcel. He hadn't been on the forum for over a week, which is unusual. But, after sending and receiving numerous text messages to each other, it transpired he is having Internet problems, and is waiting for a new provider to install.



and that is how the Buddy System works!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 22, 2010)

I've exchanged info with a couple guys, but I could always use more friends!


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 30, 2010)

I guess I need a friend, lol. Im on east cost, but will be willing to exchange with anyone.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 30, 2010)

perhaps the wrong place to ask, but when i click on my profile the is a area for "friends" what is that for and how does it work? if diddy is my friend what does that mean?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 30, 2010)

You have diddy's pic on your profile as a close member. You can filter who you see and who see's you based upon your friends (with the exception of Mods... we see all  ). Other than that not much use that I know of. Gnomey is better in this area than I am.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 1, 2010)

matt, when you say "see" i assume you mean my profile
so, you mods are like the eye on the top of the pyramid?


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 1, 2010)

Lucky me, I can think of at least 3 or 4 folks from Colorado.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 2, 2010)

mikewint said:


> perhaps the wrong place to ask, but when i click on my profile the is a area for "friends" what is that for and how does it work? if diddy is my friend what does that mean?



If you know a forum member that's on one of the states around Illinois, PM him/her and offer to swap personal info [full name, address, home cell phone numbers, email addresses, etc]. Then make sure your spouse has access to that info, should you become ill or worse.

Several of us [me included] have been hospitalized on short notice. My wife phoned njaco [Chris] in NJ, and the forum knew I was in the hospital.

The "Buddy System" works..... not just on the forum, as you are well aware of.

Charles


----------



## Readie (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes, its good to have mates to watch out for each other. Not in a soppy way but, in a chaps way if you understand me.
I have friends all over the world with gives me a perspective on things going on in my own life and in the UK generally.
I'm up for a UK 'buddy system' if anyone else is...
John


----------



## ccheese (Nov 18, 2011)

John:

I will mention it to Hugh (gnomey) and see if he will buddy with you. If he declines, send me a PM and I will buddy with you, even tho you are an ocean away. I buddied with Wayne, and he lives in South Australia !

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm up for it as well mate!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2011)

And me. You might as well join Jan, Karl and I in the 'Biggles Squadron' - you'll have to be Algy, as the other names are taken !


----------



## Readie (Nov 19, 2011)

Excellent. I loved Biggles books as a lad.
Is 'Tug' Carrington taken?
Cheers
John


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2011)

Nope, that's free. Only Biggles, Bertie, and Ginger taken at the moment !


----------



## rochie (Nov 19, 2011)

yeah jump in John, if i fill my address book it'll look like i've got a social life !


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2011)

Aye, send me a PM with details John....anyone else who want me as buddy, can do it as well of course.
Rochie, lost your mobile number....and I've new one as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2011)

Sounds like a storm is brewing in the UK, better watch out for these guys John, they could lead you astray....


----------



## rochie (Nov 19, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Aye, send me a PM with details John....anyone else who want me as buddy, can do it as well of course.
> Rochie, lost your mobile number....and I've new one as well.


PM sent my friend


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2011)

Depends how close the local pub is !


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2011)

Stumbling distance old sausage....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2011)

Is that stumbling before, or after the pub ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2011)

The scheming has started already...


----------



## rochie (Nov 19, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Is that stumbling before, or after the pub ?


after definatly Dogsbody!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2011)

Totally!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2011)

After? A bit like getting back from the Talafa in Slavicin?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## ccheese (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't you just love it when a plan comes together ?

Charles


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm thinking that we colonists might need to keep a close eye on that questionable crowd over there in the UK, they're obviously up to no good...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 26, 2012)

Your just now noticing this Dave?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, and here's where the Buddy System theory breaks down...

Where were the early warnings by fellow Americans on this situation?


----------



## Readie (Feb 26, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> I'm thinking that we colonists might need to keep a close eye on that questionable crowd over there in the UK, they're obviously up to no good...



Perfidious Albion Dave.
Mind you, most Americans have a bit of British in them 
Maybe that is why we get on.
John


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 26, 2012)

We'll have to give'em h3ll for not keeping an eye out.
Readie:  true.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 26, 2012)

Readie said:


> Perfidious Albion Dave.
> Mind you, most Americans have a bit of British in them
> Maybe that is why we get on.
> John


lol...this is true!

As fas as European ancestry goes, I have Scottish (Mac Bean Royal Stuart) and German (Saxon/Prussian) heritage


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm from Minnesota originaly, and we been keeping an eye on those canadians; they been quiet since 1814 or so, they're probably up to something


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 27, 2012)

There just building some [email protected]# fine airplane modes Meatloaf.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm bumping this thread as it is so very important.

We've recently lost two very valuable members of the forum. One member, even though many here had personal contact, didn't use the "Buddy System" and his passing wasn't noticed for months. The other member used the "Buddy System" and the forum was immediately informed of his passing.

The point is that regardless of what your life may be outside of the forum, I believe that here you have a family - and one that cares. We *do* want to know when you are having some problems in life and want to help. I know this is just the Internet to some but underneath its still people meeting people - an instinct that is inherent in all human beings. So please use the "Buddy System".

We do care.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2013)

Spot on Chris!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2013)

Couldn't agree more!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2013)

I am available to anyone on this forum, as a buddy. I already have buddies in Oz, Calif., Washington (state), Poland and quite a few other places.
PM me.

Charles


----------



## dulei (May 3, 2013)

Good reminder Charles. And it works, or we wouldn't know what's happened about Jan.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2013)

dulei said:


> Good reminder Charles. And it works, or we wouldn't know what's happened about Jan.



And you are clever little spammer. (Had Spam in his Siggy) Goodbye...

Spam someplace else.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2013)

Just bumping this because of the recent nastiness....


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 21, 2013)

...and I don't know what that means and am really creeped out.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 21, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Just bumping this because of the recent nastiness....


Will penicillin fix it?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't get it. What's this got to do with the spamming and how can we help?


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2013)

According to some Aussies we got spammed heavily right before the forum went down.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2013)

Catch22 said:


> According to some Aussies we got spammed heavily right before the forum went down.



I get that, but I don't get the connection with this thread and this statement:



Njaco said:


> Just bumping this because of the recent nastiness....



Whatever.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2013)

I think I follow you now. I believe it's referring to the site going down (possibly because of spammers) and how handy it would have been if we had contact information outside of this site. I for one have very few email addys so it was a challange to try and find out what happened.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2013)

Ah, gotcha. Thanks for taking the time to explain that David. Cory did e-mail me about the site going down so I guess that was the point.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 23, 2013)

the Forum's buddy system also works in the event that a member becomes MIA or there's disaster, etc. and we need to keep in contact.

An example would be if my accident turned out worse than it did, I would have been MIA except for the friends here that are also friends at facebook and would have relayed the news back to the forum.

I was able to keep Merv (Ontos) informed about the forum via email, since he doesn't have a FB account.

It's not a bad idea, really and one that more folks may want to consider.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 23, 2013)

I was just relaying that while some of us have Facebook accounts - not all do and with the forum down recently (the 'nastiness'  ) we need to take advantage of the Buddy System.


----------



## Readie (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm all in favour of that. I did miss the forum and wondered how, if and when it would get back on line. It would have been a shame to have lost touch with you guys. A back up plan is needed.
Could a mod hold a separate email / facebook account details list and use that as a 'global' contact thing for the people who wanted to be involved?
Just a thought.
John


----------



## Marcel (Jul 27, 2013)

If you have an email adres of some sorts John, you could contact one of us, send him that adres, so he can contact you whenever the forum is down again. I've got several email adresses and the facebook group, which worked quite well.


----------



## tomo pauk (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi, Marcel, what is the facebok group's name?


----------



## s1chris (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Tomo, search for WW2aircraft.net on Facebook and send a request as its a closed group.

Cheers Chris


----------



## tomo pauk (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2013)

In light of the recent discussion in another thread, I thought I'd bump this one a little 

By the way, I just found out that a person can send an email to a facebook user in the form of a private message if the sender happens to know the facebook user's account name. For example, my FB account name is Graugeist (I know, big surprise, right?) and sending me a private message via email can be done by addressing the email: graugeist(at)facebook(dot)com and whatever message is composed will be delivered into my FB private messages.

This _should_ work for folks who might need to contact an FB user but don't have an FB account. All that is needed, is the FB user's account name.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 6, 2013)

Never knew that! Thanks GG!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 6, 2013)

That is pretty cool, THANKS!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2014)

I want to bump this thread.

Its been about a year since we lost two good members of the forum and in their honor, I guess, I want to make sure that everyone has a buddy or a way to contact someone if things in life change. Reach out to someone, use this system and know that there are others who *do* care about what happens in your life.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 15, 2014)

Agreed  Neil and Richard.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2014)

Amen brother!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 16, 2014)

Speaking of which, haven't seen Matt on here in a while...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Speaking of which, haven't seen Matt on here in a while...



Yeah it us worried as well.


----------



## Readie (Jan 17, 2014)

I hear from Matt by email. Good guy is Mr Wade, he cares enough to ask after people who are struggling with their lives.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2014)

Readie said:


> I hear from Matt by email. Good guy is Mr Wade, he cares enough to ask after people who are struggling with their lives.



When was the last time you spoke with him?

I am really concerned.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 17, 2014)

Chris, just to let you know, I have emailed Matt several times and he has yet to respond


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2014)

It just doesn't seem like him to go quiet like this...

Hope all is well


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2014)

mikewint said:


> Chris, just to let you know, I have emailed Matt several times and he has yet to respond



Same here as well. Like I said, I am concerned.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 18, 2014)

I hope he's ok.


----------



## Readie (Jan 18, 2014)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> When was the last time you spoke with him?
> 
> I am really concerned.



Just before Christmas. Maybe Matt's taking a forum break?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2014)

Better be that simple....c'mon Matt talk to us man...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 23, 2014)

Déjà vu all over again...

With the rest, hope to hear from you again real soon Matt.


Wheels


----------



## ccheese (Jan 23, 2014)

Just so you know, Matt has told the Mods that he's taking a leave of absence for personal reasons.

Charles


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for the update Charles.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2014)

I haven't seen Decktape in awhile either.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2014)

According to his profile he was here yesterday at 12:42 PM .


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok, as long as he's well.

I know how life can shift priorities around.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 23, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Ok, as long as he's well.
> 
> I know how life can shift priorities around.


How can anything be more important than bacon?


----------



## mikewint (Jan 24, 2014)

Charles, thanks for the information. Hopefully it is nothing serious


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 25, 2014)

When you hear from him again pass along well wishes from me.


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (May 1, 2014)

Ok, first Matt went AWOL now Eric (evangilder) has been absent for quite a while


----------



## fubar57 (May 1, 2014)

In a post in the modeling section, Matt mentioned he was looking after his mother and that would take up a lot of his time.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (May 1, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> In a post in the modeling section, Matt mentioned he was looking after his mother and that would take up a lot of his time.
> 
> Geo


I know Matt's Dad recently passed, and now having to look after his Mother. Life sure can be a difficult thing...


----------



## Marcel (May 1, 2014)

Eric has been on facebook today so he's still around.


----------



## fubar57 (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for the update Marcel.

Geo


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 8, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Ok, first Matt went AWOL now Eric (evangilder) has been absent for quite a while


He was at Chino this weekend. He just updated his website with several of the shots he took at the airshow.
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Chino Airshow 2014-


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (May 8, 2014)

Yeah, I see Eric on FB often...just not here


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2014)

Yeah, he is still around. Just very busy with real life...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 8, 2014)

Gnomey said:


> Yeah, he is still around. Just very busy with real life...


But...we're real, aren't we?


----------



## Marcel (May 9, 2014)

Moderaters group is getting awefully small isn't it? Matt not returning, Eric busy, Erich hasn't been on the forum for ages. You guys still up to the job?


----------



## Thorlifter (May 9, 2014)

IIRC, Erich is having another health issue where, again, real life has to understandably take the priority. I think I'll take a few minutes and PM some of our MIA people just so they know we have noticed their absence.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 15, 2014)

Has Matt left for good?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 15, 2014)

I think the active Mods are doing a pretty good job and with the vast majority of the membership self-policing and making sure things stay civil, we're doing ok

That being said, I do miss Matt's presence as well as Erich and Eric's input on various subjects. (and Eric's photos!)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2014)

Thorlifter said:


> IIRC, Erich is having another health issue where, again, real life has to understandably take the priority. I think I'll take a few minutes and PM some of our MIA people just so they know we have noticed their absence.



.....and to let them know, that they're missed!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2014)

We're still around and some are busy with life. Those who don't have one, are still checking on things. 

Hey, you!! Put that down!!!!


Move along.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 6, 2014)

Ok...anyone hear from Matt lately?

I know he's on leave of absence...but still, miss his presence around these parts...


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 6, 2014)

Was thinking about that yesterday, Dave. 

Geo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Ok...anyone hear from Matt lately?
> 
> I know he's on leave of absence...but still, miss his presence around these parts...



I too miss having him around.

That being said, thanks to all you guys for helping out. It has been pretty easy going of late. You guys have been "policing" each other and taking care of the forum.

It is much appreciated and not gone unnoticed. It has made our lives easier. 

Thanks...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2014)

Been said before, but it can't _never_ be said too many times, there's a _lot_ of good people on this forum and _that_ tend to rub off....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2014)

Well said Jan!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 18, 2014)

Guys, I hate to say this, but the forum is just a serious wad of effin' disfunction...

Lately, with all the bullsh!t I'm having to deal with due to the wreck (the gift that just keeps on giving), my patience is at an all-time low. Unless Horse fixes this GD dog and pony show anytime soon, I'm going to be going the way of Matt with an indefinite LOA.

For the time being, I am kicking this effin' mess to the curb and many of you are friends of mine at FB, and we'll always be able to stay in touch through that medium. If anyone here at the forums want to get ahold of me (that isn't aware of my facebook user), feel free to send me a message or friend me or whatever at https://www.facebook.com/GrauGeist

Blue Skies, my friends.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 18, 2014)

[email protected] not going to be the same around here.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 19, 2014)

Dave, I echo Chris above. I personally hope that you will reconsider your decision and take the good with the bad though I can only imagine the day to day crepola fest you must go through with injuries, lawyers, lawsuits, insurance, etc. Probably won't help but from "vinegar Joe" Stillwell:
 Noli Illegitimi Carborundum


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't have Facebook so can someone pop a message off to Dave that Horse did some changes and things seem to be running smoother today.

Geo


----------



## at6 (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't have Face book. There are times when it seems like it takes forever to bring the forum up, other than that I have no idea what else would wrong with this forum. Grau Geist, you've been dealt a lot of trouble lately and hate to see you or any one else leave the site as I've come to enjoy my contact with each and every one of you.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2014)

DAVE......don't go man....


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 21, 2014)

He is American Samurai

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2014)

Be a real shame to see you go Dave!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2014)

Guys, thanks for the sentiments but I need to apologize for losing my temper like I did.

It was just bad timing on behalf of the "fickle and mysterious innards" of the internet and all the bullsh!t going on here on the home-front that created an ugly display of temper on my behalf.

So after several aborted attempts at making posts and other assorted weirdness, I thought I might step back and cool down before I punched the monitor...well, actually it wasn't a "step back and cool down" but more like "kick this effin' mess to the curb" kind of thing.

Glad to see that Horse is working on the problem and gotten it all sorted out, he's doing a kickass job.

So here I am...the plague hath returned upon humanity, beware

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 22, 2014)

Hay Dave, I just happen to have a glass in my hand, so hers to you mate..




.......... happy your back


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks Vic, much appreciated...and I have a nice dark Lager in hand, so I'll return the toast, my friend


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> So here I am...the plague hath returned upon humanity, beware



Damn...I put in a bid to add your Room to my wing in the Asylum.

Welcome back mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Damn...I put in a bid to add your Room to my wing in the Asylum.
> 
> Welcome back mate!


lol...thanks, Wayne!

Just for future reference, I keep it booby-trapped in case Jan tries to steal my avatar...


----------



## at6 (Oct 22, 2014)

Good to see you back. It made me happy enough to use my bacon for the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Oct 22, 2014)

Same here Dave, I posted this under "Guns" but it is well worth saying again It is so very good to see you back. I can only speak for me, but your input/insights are highly valued and appreciated---Plague Away!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 22, 2014)

Man, another day and your bacon stash would have been all mine!

Oh well, welcome back.............................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man, another day and your bacon stash would have been all mine!
> 
> Oh well, welcome back.............................


That would have created serious trouble...

The bacon stash is kept under guard.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2014)

I bet that nobody even missed me....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> I bet that nobody even missed me....



Who are you....and why are you using Jan's sh!t..?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 29, 2014)

Well, it has been unusually quiet around here...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2014)

We did miss you, but our aim is improving!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 29, 2014)

_Received a PM from Charles............ thought maybe here more would see what's happening._



ccheese said:


> Hi Bill:
> 
> I'm home, they let me out last Friday. I have a Plurex tube in my chest and the Home Health Care worker comes Mon/Wed/Fri to drain my chest cavity. Can't drive and I'm getting around on a cane.
> 
> Charles



_My reply...
Bloody hell Charles........... sometimes you just scare the crap out of us. But it must be nioce to be in comfortable surroundings. 

You take care of yourself mate.
Bill _


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you for the update Bill.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 29, 2014)

Indeed. Hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> I bet that nobody even missed me....


Seriously, though...what's going on, Jan?

Everything ok over there?



N4521U said:


> Received a PM from Charles............ thought maybe here more would see what's happening.


I've been keeping an eye on Charles' progress at FB, hope he's on his feet soon!

Thanks for passing the word along, Bill


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the update on Charles!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Seriously, though...what's going on, Jan?
> 
> Everything ok over there?



Still standing mate!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2014)

Good to see ya' back, brother!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2014)

Always good to be back....see that my ce....room has been tidied up..

.....and that my...eeerrrmmmm....research material is gone!










Terry!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 8, 2014)

You can have your "research material" back, but there is a signup list. You can have it back after it goes to Terry, Njaco, Bill, Wayne, then Terry again, Torch, Karl, GG, ABW, Adler, then Terry AGAIN!, me, Maria, Charles, and Fubar, THEN you can have it back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2014)

#@$£%€¥§%*£€$¥@#!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice to see you back Jan...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2014)

.....in case that I'd fall off the grid, not to worry, this coming month (December) is the busiest, by far, of any month at work, with more often than one wishes for, we put out 200 ton, or thereabouts, each shift, we'll be lucky if we'll see anything under 190 ton of booze etc., going out...
So, if, by any chance, peace and tranquillity should fall over the forum, it's because I'm shattered, knackered, exhausted, worn out after a 12 hours or so shift...

Just to keep yous in the loops gentlemen....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2014)

If thy meaneth that the saviour hath returneth....then yes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2014)

Take cover !!!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2014)

Achtung! Achtung! Fliegeralarm!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2014)

It would not be the same without the asylum's head nut.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2014)

The Nut Extraordinaire, Chief Looney Toones, General Wacko, Lord Numbnuts....but you lot can call me Your Majesty!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2014)

Not on your LIFE!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 30, 2014)

Time to put on my wading boots because it's getting s**t deep in here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2014)

It's gettin' tough to breathe.....


----------



## Marcel (Dec 12, 2014)

Has Matt really gone off the radar? I mean, it's been a year or so.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 12, 2014)

It does appear to be so.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2014)

Unfortunately it appears so. Very sad, I miss the guy.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 13, 2014)

Not sure who has Matt's email, I think it's Erich perhaps?

Anyway, please do me a favor and drop Matt a line and tell him that I send him best wishes for the Holidays!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2014)

True....agree with that!
Hope that you're doing well Matt!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 22, 2015)

speaking of AWOL personnel...where's Mike (mikewint)?

He hasn't been on since the Holidays, anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2015)

Time to involve FBI? CIA? Homeland Security?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2015)

Whatever it takes to track down a member...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2015)

I got a couple of e-mails from Mike at New Year, and just after. 
He's fine, and intends to get back soon, but he's been very busy looking after his wife, who is about to, or has just had, some surgery, and he's also been quite busy with his house and dogs, one of which is a puppy and quite a handful, by all accounts.
I need to reply to him, so I'll pass on the concerns.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2015)

Buddy system working as advertised. I like it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks, Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2015)

No problem chaps - I've passed on the good wishes to Mike.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2015)

Good on ya Terry!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 20, 2015)

Well, now we have another one that's gone AWOL

I've noticed it's been quiet from John (aka Readie) for a while now and it shows his last foray onto the forums is last December and just the other day, I noticed he's gone from Facebook...anyone across the pond know what's going on there?


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 20, 2015)

I was searching the FB for him yesterday, without results.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 20, 2015)

I know, Tomo, John just disappeared all of a sudden. 

I had been following the remodelling job he was working on and it was quite entertaining!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 20, 2015)

Haven't heard much from Charles (ccheese) lately either. Anyone know if he's OK?


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 20, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> Haven't heard much from Charles (ccheese) lately either. Anyone know if he's OK?


Yep, Charles posts on facebook quite often.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2015)

Yep. I have been chatting on the FB with Charles recently. He seems to be fine but tired.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 20, 2015)

Good to know, thanks. I don't spend any time on FB so don't see that side of things.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 20, 2015)

Any one know anything about Ed (otftch). I was thinking I hadn't seen anything of him in a wile and went and checked his profile. It's been 11 months since he signed in.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

Quite a few went off the radar in 2014. Hope all is well and they just need a hiatus from us.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 20, 2015)

..which would be understandable.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 20, 2015)

John (Readie) used to talk to me all the time on FB but not lately.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 20, 2015)

I hope John didn't get injured during that remodelling job...it looked like an older building (lath plaster walls)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Apr 20, 2015)

He is totally gone from Facebook. His account is closed. Not good.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 20, 2015)

That's why I became concerned, Chris...I know his son used to fool around with his account, but it was all in good fun.

But then all of a sudden *poof* gone. That when I became worried. That's why I was wondering if any of the gang over there might know how to get hold of him or check on him. I know he's up near Plymouth, not sure if Karl, Terry or any others had been in touch with him outside of the forum and might be able to check in and see how he's doing.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2015)

I thought I had an e-mail address for John, but I haven't, unfortunately.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2015)

I have his email address. I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 22, 2015)

I've send him an email. Let's see what happens.


----------



## rochie (Apr 22, 2015)

Have John as a contact on Google+, will see if he is still on there !


----------



## rochie (Apr 22, 2015)

Hmm, his Google+ profile is still there but says failed hook up ?

It may be my Kindle.so will try on my pc when I get home tonight.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 22, 2015)

Got an answer from John. He's okay, just very busy. He got fed up with facebook, which is why he closed that account.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 22, 2015)

Glad he's okay. 
If it's not too much of a problem, please send him my best wishes next time


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Marcel.

Geo


----------



## rochie (Apr 22, 2015)

Good stuff, glad he is ok !


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks a million, Marcel!


----------



## Shortround6 (Apr 22, 2015)

Best wishes to Jon and thanks to Marcel


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 22, 2015)

Glad to hear he's okay


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2015)

Glad he is ok and I hope he comes back.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2015)

Glad to hear he is ok...started to have negative thoughts when i started reading these last posts ...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2015)

Good to know John is alive and well, and thanks for the effort Marcel. Please pass on my regards if/when you're in contact again.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2015)

Good stuff Marcel, cheers! 

Give him my best regards next time....


----------



## Marcel (May 6, 2015)

Oh, BTW, John is also still in touch with Matt. So he is well, I didn't communicate with Matt personally, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (May 6, 2015)

That's great on both accounts. I always enjoyed Matt's participation.


----------



## Njaco (May 6, 2015)

Matt308?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2015)

Njaco said:


> Matt308?



Yeah, I don't think he plans on coming back.

I am not sure where the falling out was either. Well I have an idea...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2015)

Hope that he'll reconsider, the double posting is getting way out of hand....just like Terry, after two alcohol free Becks!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2015)

Everyone send him an email. Tell him you want him back. Tell him I apologize. Maybe he will reconsider.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 6, 2015)

I don't have Matt's email  could say that to John, though.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2015)

Do that Marcel, ask John to forward it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2015)

Had a few Texts from Terry, he wanted me to inform the commoners that he's still alive and miss the banter, that he also should be back to his usual p*sstaking self, when recovered...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 14, 2015)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Everyone send him an email. Tell him you want him back. Tell him I apologize. Maybe he will reconsider.


I asked John and he contacted Matt. Matt does not hold grudges against you or anyone else on the forum. He just moved on from the forum and so will not be back.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2015)




----------



## GrauGeist (May 14, 2015)

Marcel said:


> I asked John and he contacted Matt. Matt does not hold grudges against you or anyone else on the forum. He just moved on from the forum and so will not be back.


Well that's a real shame, his comments and contributions will certainly be missed.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 14, 2015)

Well that's a bummer, but it is what it is.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 14, 2015)

Marcel said:


> I asked John and he contacted Matt. Matt does not hold grudges against you or anyone else on the forum. He just moved on from the forum and so will not be back.



Thats a real bummer. Miss the guy...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 14, 2015)

I will be scarce for a few weeks starting this weekend.

The in-laws fly in from Germany and then we all head out on a road trip. Grand Teton National Park/Yellowstone National Park, Badlands National Park, Blackhills...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 14, 2015)

Awesome my friend, hope you and the family have a blast!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 16, 2015)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I will be scarce for a few weeks starting this weekend.
> 
> The in-laws fly in from Germany and then we all head out on a road trip. Grand Teton National Park/Yellowstone National Park, Badlands National Park, Blackhills...



Have a great time mate....we all here, expect tons of pics when back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Have a great time mate....we all here, expect tons of pics when back!


Naw...Chris will come back and tell us what an awesome time he had, all the great things he saw, the great beers he tried...but will forget to post the photos!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 16, 2015)

If so, there'll a month long ban!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> If so, there'll a month long ban!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 16, 2015)

...and he shall from then on, be known as _Sue!_


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2015)

But that's _your_ Sunday name, isn't it ..............................


----------



## Lucky13 (May 17, 2015)

No, it's Janice, easy to remember!


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2015)

Sounds like some sort of disease "Oh, he's quite will, he's got Janice" !


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 13, 2015)

Looks like Shortround6 dissapeared under the radar ...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 13, 2015)

tomo pauk said:


> Looks like Shortround6 dissapeared under the radar ...


I just saw him online the other day, although it has been a while since he's posted anything...

I hope all is well with him.


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks, Dave. 
If anyone can make a suggestion how to reach him, please do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2015)

.....and Erich!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> .....and Erich!


I see him on fb so it hadn't occurred to me he hasn't been on the forum in a while


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2015)

Yes, many of the mods don't post anymore, Erich, Eric, Charles, Matt....


----------



## Shortround6 (Jan 7, 2016)

HI everyone. Moved from Connecticut to Florida and what with getting the house straight and helping with my wife's mail order business free time has been limited. 
Health is good and I will be checking in from time to time.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 7, 2016)

Welcome back.



Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2016)

Glad all is well...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2016)

No Horse for almost 3 months.............


Geo


----------



## Marcel (May 2, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> No Horse for almost 3 months.............
> 
> 
> Geo


That's normal. Once he was gone for a year and all that time we were stuck with the bloody christmas banner.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (May 2, 2016)

I remember that, 365 days of Christmas


----------



## Crimea_River (May 2, 2016)

...my true love gave to me.....


----------



## GrauGeist (May 3, 2016)

Marcel, here you go!

Because I know how badly you miss the Christmas banner!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (May 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 3, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Marcel, here you go!
> 
> Because I know how badly you miss the Christmas banner!
> 
> View attachment 342656


AAAAAAHHHHHHH put it away PUT IT AWAY

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 12, 2016)

Just been in touch with Vic (Balshaw) via e-mails, as Karl had told me he was awaiting an operation.
He goes in to hospital tomorrow for an implant to improve his hearing, and is otherwise fine.
He's been busy establishing his new garden, since his house move, and with that, and other commitments, hasn't had much time for modelling, although he has popped in to the forum now and then just to try to catch up with things.
He's got a busy schedule this summer, travelling to the north of Scotland, visiting relatives in Yorkshire, and then on to Barcelona and a tour through Spain, but hopes to get back on the forum properly, once the operation and 'fine tuning' have been completed.
Meanwhile, he send his regards to all here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 12, 2016)

Thanks for the update Terry.


Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (May 12, 2016)

Indeed, thanks my friend.

I could use a hearing operation as well but I never listen anyway so it's a waste of time.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 12, 2016)

Thanks for the update, Terry!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2016)

With all here. THX Terry.


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2016)

You're welcome chaps. There's a slim chance I might be able to meet up with Vic again, when he comes over this year.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2016)

Good stuff Terry.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2016)

Where the heck has Marie been, I have not seen her in awhile.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> Where the heck has Marie been, I have not seen her in awhile.


I actually I see her on FB almost daily

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2016)

Folks, I'll be scarce for the next few days, going to SoCal. I'll pop in now and then.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2016)

Have a good break Joe.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 8, 2016)

Enjoy


----------



## Njaco (Jun 8, 2016)

Have fun!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Marcel (May 18, 2018)

Last post in 2016, so I guess nobody uses the buddy system anymore?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Last post in 2016, so I guess nobody uses the buddy system anymore?



The forum has had its ups and downs since then...

I think the biggest pushers of it where Charles and Chris (Njaco).


----------



## ODonovan (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm going to resurrect this thread to ask a couple questions. I noticed Bill (billrunnels) hasn't logged in for almost a week. I'm used to seeing his posts (or at least his logins) almost every day. Is anyone in touch with him? Does anyone know if he's okay?



Thanks!

-Irish


----------



## Marcel (Oct 13, 2018)

Nope. Tried to pm him but he hasn't answered.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2018)

I hope everything is alright.

Hopefully he just has more of a life than us...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ODonovan (Oct 14, 2018)

He hasn't been logged in since the sixth. That's not like him. He's usually here (almost) every day. I sometimes even see him viewing forums in the wee hours of the morning. I AM starting to worry.



-Irish


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2018)

Perhaps he had to leave or something like that.


----------



## ODonovan (Oct 16, 2018)

Now this is VERY worrying. It's been ten days with no login from Bill, which is VERY unusual. I found some info online which I believe MAY be current, for Bill. I passed it on to Wurger, who said he would pass it on to admins living here in the US, so someone could perhaps contact Bill's residence and see if he's okay. If anyone has his number or lives near Bill, please check on him.



-Irish


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 16, 2018)

ODonovan said:


> I'm going to resurrect this thread to ask a couple questions. I noticed Bill (billrunnels) hasn't logged in for almost a week. I'm used to seeing his posts (or at least his logins) almost every day. Is anyone in touch with him? Does anyone know if he's okay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know I was thinking the same thing this morning. If I remember right last post or two I saw of his I think he mentioned something about starting to feel a bit under the weather. Hope he's doin ok.


----------



## ODonovan (Oct 16, 2018)

On October 2nd, he mentioned having a kidney tract infection. That's the only thing I've seen, regarding his health.

*keeping fingers crossed for Bill's good health*



-Irish


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 16, 2018)

ODonovan said:


> On October 2nd, he mentioned having a kidney tract infection. That's the only thing I've seen, regarding his health.
> 
> *keeping fingers crossed for Bill's good health*
> 
> ...


Yes that was the post I was referring to. Just couldn't remember the particulars. It is worrisome. Keeping fingers crossed as you say.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2018)

We are trying to get in contact with him.


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 17, 2018)

Marcel said:


> We are trying to get in contact with him.


Thanks. Really appreciate that. Eager to ( hopefully) here he's ok.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2018)

Amen!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2018)

The number provided for Bill is not a good number. Sorry folks...


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2018)

For Bill, the thread is: Bill Runnels passed


----------



## ODonovan (Oct 18, 2018)

I hope there will be an online guest book or rememberance book for Bill. I think a lot of us would like to let his family and friends know what Bill meant to us. I'll admit, right now I am crying like a baby...and I'm not the slightest bit ashamed to admit it. He was one of a kind.



-Irish


----------



## Marcel (Mar 24, 2019)

Anybody knows what happened to 

 sunny91
? It’s been a year since he has logged in.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2019)

Good question. So many disappearing, its kind of hard to keep track anymore.


----------



## michael rauls (Mar 24, 2019)

I hope hes ok. It's always a bit worrisome when you stop seeing posts from someone who is a regular here.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2020)

Any news on Sunny91?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 31, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Any news on Sunny91?


Nope


----------



## N4521U (Feb 18, 2020)

Wondering if anyone has seen Vaughan from Norwich?
He was "last seen" on the forum Feb 2, 2018.
He used to build 1/32nd for the GB's.


----------



## fubar57 (May 24, 2020)

Mike Wint hasn't been here in a month

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2020)

Hopefully nothing bad. Does anyone have Mike’s contact info?


----------



## N4521U (May 24, 2020)

I've messaged Vic Balshaw on the 5th of May?
No response...... Anyone else heard from him????


----------



## fubar57 (May 24, 2020)

He was logged in on the 7th for a short while


----------



## Marcel (May 24, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Hopefully nothing bad. Does anyone have Mike’s contact info?


I can try to send him an email through the admin page. It’ll end up in his email inbox.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2020)

Vic's been posting wonderful photos of his travels over on facebook, a fresh batch just this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 24, 2020)

I've emailed Mike, hope he'll answer.


----------



## Marcel (May 28, 2020)

Hmmm, 5 days waiting and no answer. Starting to get worried about Mike.


----------



## rochie (May 28, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Hmmm, 5 days waiting and no answer. Starting to get worried about Mike.


Hope he's ok !


----------



## Airframes (May 28, 2020)

Me too. Last message I got from him was in mid March.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2020)

Yes, me too.


----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2020)

Hey everyone! I got a message from Chris and it got me thinking and feeling a bit guilty. I'm still here, still around. I've lost the heart, though. In the last 10 years I've lost a few family members and in just the last 2 years, 3 of my childhood friends. I'm not saying that is the reason but things just aren't the same. I feel like just a carbon-based lump. But I'm still upright and popping in here and there. Hopefully will get over this malaise soon. Just an FYI. And thanks Chris.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2020)

Good to hear from you, and I hope you can find the will to come back soon.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2020)

With Terry.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 30, 2020)

Njaco said:


> Hey everyone! I got a message from Chris and it got me thinking and feeling a bit guilty. I'm still here, still around. I've lost the heart, though. In the last 10 years I've lost a few family members and in just the last 2 years, 3 of my childhood friends. I'm not saying that is the reason but things just aren't the same. I feel like just a carbon-based lump. But I'm still upright and popping in here and there. Hopefully will get over this malaise soon. Just an FYI. And thanks Chris.



Glad to see you Chris, I know how you feel. I had my doldrums as well. It would be great if start hangin out again!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 30, 2020)

Good to here from you Chris


----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2020)

With all here


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2020)

Seems you have some digital buddies here. Most have some life mileage under their belt and will understand. And i for one think it is good to go to places were people do understand. So please visit once in a while, perhaps have a laugh and light up your spirit just a tad. 
See you around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 1, 2020)

Njaco said:


> Hey everyone! I got a message from Chris and it got me thinking and feeling a bit guilty. I'm still here, still around. I've lost the heart, though. In the last 10 years I've lost a few family members and in just the last 2 years, 3 of my childhood friends. I'm not saying that is the reason but things just aren't the same. I feel like just a carbon-based lump. But I'm still upright and popping in here and there. Hopefully will get over this malaise soon. Just an FYI. And thanks Chris.


Good to see you here Chris!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2020)

Glad you are ok Chris, take care man....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2020)

I think this virtual meeting that Marcel has going may be a good thing.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks Chris, 

To all: yeah, there is room for one or two more, so please give me a pm if you're interested


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 4, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Thanks Chris,
> 
> To all: yeah, there is room for one or two more, so please give me a pm if you're interested


Do you still have my email?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Do you still have my email?


Yup, I have last time's list still in my computer. Will put up a list of people attending tomorrow. Hope Joe will react as well.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 4, 2020)

Marcel said:


> Yup, I have last time's list still in my computer. Will put up a list of people attending tomorrow. Hope Joe will react as well.



Hey just catching up on this - where? when? is there still room?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2020)

Any word on Mike? Anybody heard from him?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2020)

Just realised I have Mike's e mail address, so I've sent a message to check if he's OK.
I'll report back when or if I get a reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Marcel (Jun 18, 2020)

I emailed him some time ago. As of now, no answer. I must say I’m a bit worried, but I don’t know how to find out more. Just hoping for the best.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 18, 2020)

Very worrying.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes, I'm concerned too, as I haven't had a reply yet. In the past, Mike has normally responded very quickly.
I believe he had some medical problems, and was expecting some further treatment or surgery, so let's hope he's just temporarily "laid up", and unable to respond at the moment.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 21, 2020)

I know he left for personal reasons but is anyone still in touch with Matt? I miss the ole SOB

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> I know he left for personal reasons but is anyone still in touch with Matt? I miss the ole SOB



No, unfortunately not. I reached out to him several times, but he never responded.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 9, 2020)

Still no word from Mike


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2020)

I have a bad feeling. He is getting up there in age.

Keeping my fingers crossed though.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 9, 2020)

No disrespect to our Mods, but Matt was great at what he did.
Especially when he'd post that .GIF of the shovel beat-down when he was destroying a troll!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 9, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> No disrespect to our Mods, but Matt was great at what he did.
> Especially when he'd post that .GIF of the shovel beat-down when he was destroying a troll!


No disrespect at all. I agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> No disrespect to our Mods, but Matt was great at what he did.
> Especially when he'd post that .GIF of the shovel beat-down when he was destroying a troll!



I miss Matt a lot. I really do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2020)

Anybody have any outside contact info for Mike?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2020)

I have his e-mail address, and have contacted him, but still no reply. Very concerned now.


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jul 23, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> No disrespect to our Mods, but Matt was great at what he did.
> Especially when he'd post that .GIF of the shovel beat-down when he was destroying a troll!



Could you please link that gif?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 23, 2020)

TheMadPenguin said:


> Could you please link that gif?


I would love to, Matt had several he'd post like the aforementioned one as well as the fainting goats .GIF depending on his mood when dealing with trolls.
But to find any of them, I'd have to weed through nearly 19,000 posts...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 29, 2020)

Whatever happened to the older gentleman from OZ or NZ that travelled quite a bit with his wife? Can't remember his name, though a while back he was on quite often.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 29, 2020)

Vic pops in now and then, last time was in March


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 29, 2020)

Vic posts daily on Facebook.
He's been posting flower photos that he's taken all over the world - wonderful way to start the day, to be honest.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 30, 2020)

Vic! Yes! Thanks guys. Glad to hear he is doing well!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2020)

Vic just posted this a few minutes ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 30, 2020)

Ironic that Captain Vick couldn't remember Vic!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2020)

Has anyone not heard from Mike yet?

I am very concerned.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 6, 2020)

"I'm not a smart man" - Forest Gump


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2020)

Just an update everyone. I did some digging on the internet, and have found 

 mikewint
. I have been texting with him. He has been battling some health issues. I hope he will make it back in here soon.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
8 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 6, 2020)

Great news Chris


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2020)

Brilliant !


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2020)

Just a reminder share your contact info with someone. We may be dysfunctional, but we are like a family here. I know I speak for the forum staff that we care about all of you. Even those we find hard to agree with. 

Thank you all to everyone here. You make this forum great! It is your contributions that ensure this place lives on.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 6, 2020)

Best thing is to be on our FB page!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2020)

Speaking of MIA, any Mods been in touch with Horse lately?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Speaking of MIA, any Mods been in touch with Horse lately?



I have not. But I do have his cell number.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2020)

Glad you found Mike, Chris.......well done.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Glad you found Mike, Chris.......well done.



I’d search for all you miscreants.

That is the job of a miscreant like me.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 7, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Speaking of MIA, any Mods been in touch with Horse lately?


Depends on what you mean by "lately"


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 17, 2020)

Anyone heard from Sergio (destrozas)? Last seen in May. His user name doesn't even show up in the search.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 17, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Anyone heard from Sergio (destrozas)? Last seen in May. His user name doesn't even show up in the search.


He doesn't show up in the search, but is on page 134 of the registered member's list.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 17, 2020)

Yeah, that's another subject - the search function in the member's list doesn't work.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 21, 2021)

Thats a great ldea! But i think and am sure by 90% , that i'm only active member from Middleeast!!! 

So if there are any other members from ME, or anyone in general, I'm in.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Yeah, that's another subject - the search function in the member's list doesn't work.


It seems to work for me. I can also find destrozas with that. Not sure what is going on 
Having said that, we do have some issues with the server that I cannot fix. Only horse can do that, but haven’t seen him for ages.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 21, 2021)

It's weird. If I start typing "destrozas". I get an automatic pick list at "de" but then nothing after that. It does find him if I type out his whole name and hit the search button but I would have to know exactly how to spell it.


----------



## T Bolt (May 14, 2021)

Anybody know what happened to Aaron Brooks Wolters? 
I noticed that some of his posts were completely gone, I mean the thread post number just skipped where it was. I looked him up in the member index and found the name bit no posts or activity by him at all.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 14, 2021)

Aaron was last on the forum 27 April and posted in the Picture of the Day thread on the 20th.
He last posted on FB around the same time.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 14, 2021)

He posted some pics in the Pictures of the Day thread not that long ago.


----------



## T Bolt (May 14, 2021)

Very strange that I can't see the posts. I went to the picture of the day thread and looked at the posts made on the 20th and the last post on page 983 is post #19659 and the first post on page 984 is #19672. 12 posts missing. Maybe its some setting with my computer.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 14, 2021)

That is strange!

Here's his post from 20 April (#19671):
Picture of the day.


----------



## T Bolt (May 14, 2021)

Fixed it.
I clicked on that link and there was a message "You are ignoring this member" or some such. I went into my settings and fixed it. Must have somehow accidentally turned it on. Thanks for the help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 19, 2022)

Anyone heard anything from 

 mikewint
?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2022)

Not recently. I will reach out to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2022)

I sent an e-mail jut before Christmas, but no reply. I'll try again.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2022)

Anybody heard from Artesh? He's been MIA for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2022)

Yes wondered about him too last seen 13-10 

 ARTESH


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2022)

With the events going on in his country I worry about the man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2022)

It's very likely the net connection could be the reason for his absence. As memo serves Artesh has complained about the censorship in the country. I hope he is fine though.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 30, 2022)

Agreed. He has been away from the forum for a few month before


----------



## Marcel (Oct 30, 2022)

I thought the same and sent him a PM. But I heard from some other Iranian friends that hardly anything gets through the Internet blockade. I guess that’s the problem here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 22, 2022)

vikingBerserker
, 

 Snautzer01
, 

 Wurger
, 

 fubar57
, 

 Marcel
, 

 SaparotRob


Hey there!

im back, phisically ok, but mentally / psycologically, destroyed.

Thank you.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2022)

Welcome back Artesh, you were missed. I'm not sure what to say but I hope time will heal

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 22, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Welcome back Artesh, you were missed. I'm not sure what to say but I hope time will heal


Thank you.

I will never forget this.

all of you, incredible and lovely people, are my guest, in a free iran... tons of words and drinks, awaits us.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2022)

GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU.!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 22, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I will never forget this.
> 
> all of you, incredible and lovely people, are my guest, in a free iran... tons of words and drinks, awaits us.


There are many who wish for a free World.
Welcome back, stay safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2022)

Great to see you back Artesh, take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2022)

Man that is the best news I have heard all day. I hope you are able to heal well my friend and stay safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 22, 2022)

Take care, man. Hope the things in Iran improve ASAP and as much as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 22, 2022)

Great to see you back Artesh I was wondering how things were with you and I hope you are able to stay in contact. Stay safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2022)

Glad to see you back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 22, 2022)

I just welcomed you back on another thread. Glad you are still with us!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 23, 2022)

A relief to see you back Artesh and I hope things improve for you very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU.!!!





N4521U said:


> There are many who wish for a free World.
> Welcome back, stay safe.





Airframes said:


> Great to see you back Artesh, take care.





vikingBerserker said:


> Man that is the best news I have heard all day. I hope you are able to heal well my friend and stay safe.





Vic Balshaw said:


> Great to see you back Artesh I was wondering how things were with you and I hope you are able to stay in contact. Stay safe.





GrauGeist said:


> Glad to see you back!





SaparotRob said:


> I just welcomed you back on another thread. Glad you are still with us!





Crimea_River said:


> A relief to see you back Artesh and I hope things improve for you very soon.



Thank all of you, for your kind words.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (Nov 23, 2022)

Welcome back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

